# kubota and snow pusher



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys, still kinda new around here posted a few times, and i have been searching old threads, and have read alot comparing the compact tractors and skid loaders with pushers, i already have a skid loader, but needed a tractor with cab thats why i went this route. So with that being said, i bought a 2010 kubota L3540 loader, ss quick attach bucket, with a 8ft skid steer snow pusher.

But i ordered and 8ft pusher for compact tractor, which the differance is the blade is not as high.

I dont know if the dealer just didnt listen or what, got me a 8ft erskine snow pusher, do you guys think the kubota will handle it? my machines weighs right close to 6000# with the loader and loaded tires, plus i am going to either put wheel weights or my 3pt concrete ballast on back for some more weight.

the longest push would be 250-350 feet.

so what do you guys think? i have been losing sleep over this for sometime


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

That is pushing the limits of a 35 hp tractor.The skid steer pusher is not just taller it is weighs more. I had an 8 compact pusher on my 40 hp kubota same set up as yours cab,loader,loaded tires,rear box blade and it worked but that was pushing all the time never more than 3 inches.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

lfaulstick;1121229 said:


> ...so what do you guys think? i have been losing sleep over this for sometime


That's alot of force for those little loader arms, I am a Kubota fan but wrong application. I would talk to your dealer or better yet email him your concerns before the season starts. After something breaks guarranteed they'll cry "operator abuse".


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with Markus. Do you have a side shot of the machine?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

That looks like its 4ft tall and tough to gage how deep it is but looks kind of big for that machine IMO.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What I would be most concerned about, would be the fact the pusher is a steel edge w/ NO trip mechanism.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

IMO BAD combination way to big wrong pusher all together


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

soon to be a pretzel.....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know of someone here who had a 6' pusher on a L5740 and he said that was kind of pushing it.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i agree with everyone, i was not very impressed when thats what showed up, i think i am going to take it back on monday and have them order a compact model, we get a fair amount of snow here, but the contracts i have start at 2 inches and keep plowing until its done.

i will get a side shot tommorrow. and i was wondering about the no trip as well i like the steel edge, i didnt know much about the pushers


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lfaulstick;1121832 said:


> i agree with everyone, i was not very impressed when thats what showed up, i think i am going to take it back on monday and have them order a compact model, we get a fair amount of snow here, but the contracts i have start at 2 inches and keep plowing until its done.
> 
> i will get a side shot tommorrow. and i was wondering about the no trip as well i like the steel edge, i didnt know much about the pushers


If there is no trip mech...I would suggest running rubber or urethane edges.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

lfaulstick;1121229 said:


> Hey guys, still kinda new around here posted a few times, and i have been searching old threads, and have read alot comparing the compact tractors and skid loaders with pushers, i already have a skid loader, but needed a tractor with cab thats why i went this route. So with that being said, i bought a 2010 kubota L3540 loader, ss quick attach bucket, with a 8ft skid steer snow pusher.
> 
> But i ordered and 8ft pusher for compact tractor, which the differance is the blade is not as high.
> 
> ...


You might try a front plow with wings along with a rear blade, That combination works well for me. An Ebling rear blade makes plowing with a tractor exciting


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a New Holland TN55 (6500lbs without weight) and have a 10' pusher on it. It has been a great combination for me since I bought the pusher 6-7 years ago. Never have had any issues and have gone through two rubber edges and installing another this week. I run this machine most of the time and I have hit most everything in the lots we plow from curbs to catch basins while half asleep. I have a 1500# counter wieght and plow in high range unless I'm stacking with it. The guy I bought the pusher from said it was worthless since it had a skid mount.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

hey all just wanted to let everyone know that we had about 4 inches of wet heavy snow....and the tractor and pusher did extremely well, i was really impressed, i didn't have much time to take pictures as i was in the truck plowing trying to get everything opened up, but we got 4 or 5 hours on it and i was really impressed. i will get pics and vids next snow fall..this being first plow-able was kinda hectic, im sure everyone know what i mean ahah



Thanks

Luke


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fast forward a few years. How did this setup work? Are you still using it? Did it handle that season? How did the tractor hold up?


----------

